# Yearling food



## Godzilla Fan (Jul 26, 2015)

so my tegu is almost a year old so I was wondering what would be the best food for him ground turkey and chicken some fruits (loves grapes) the occasional pinky or still give him crickets


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Time to wean off of crickets.


----------



## TxReptileGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

I got this from the tegu terra website from there tegu care sheet this might help you some with feeding your yearling tegu 

* Yearling Feeding: Every other day*

*a.) Super Mealworms(cut the heads off)*

*b.) Pinkie Mice(once or twice a week max)*

*c.) Fuzzie Mice, frozen.(once a week and skip two days after feeding)*

*d.) Ground Turkey mixed as above.*

*e.) Eggs(cooked only, by boiling or scrambling).*

*f.) Fresh Fish( cut in bite size chunks)*

*g.) Grapes(cut in half)*

*h.) Strawberries*

*i.) Blueberries*

*j.) Tomatoes*

*k.) Melons, as described above.*

*l.) Bananas, only in moderation.*

*NOTE: I like to ground Mazuri Tortoise diet in a blender and mix with the ground turkey.*


----------



## Danya (Aug 3, 2015)

Chicken cut up with bones (you can take the skin off), fresh fish like salmon or shrimp, my tegu loves shrimp! They can eat lots of other things too, like frozen/thawed baby chicks as a whole prey source (I don't feed rats or mice to my reptiles), whole baby quail, etc...You can also buy a variety of ground up meats that include the bone and organs at Hare-Today.com and duck pieces, small meaty bones, etc...work checking out for sure!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Danya- how come no rodents.


----------



## Danya (Aug 5, 2015)

It's just a personal preference really. I am not an expert on nutritional value or anything so I couldn't tell you if rats/mice are better or worse for in terms of nutrition for lizards vs. other meat sources like poultry items. It's easier for me to deal with chicks and quail than big rats lol. I do however feed frozen/thawed hopper mice to our Kenyan sand boa but they are small so not as freaky to me haha!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 5, 2015)

I understand. Your lizards' diets have all the important elements.


----------

